# Nahre Sol's practice tips



## eugeneonagain

If you don't know her, she is a pianist/composer who uploads a lot to you tube and makes great videos. She has a lot of videos that offer tips (a good one on arpeggios) and this from a few days ago about strategies for practising by using improvised/composed exercises based upon whatever works you are practising and parts which require repetition to learn.


----------



## eugeneonagain

This one on practising (and fingering) repeated notes is a good video:


----------



## flamencosketches

Good lookin out, I'll check out her channel. I'm new to the piano, started last month. I seriously enjoy it, but I get slightly lost with regard to practice. 

How long have you been playing? Your whole life? I know I'll never catch up to the pros being that I started at 23. But it's definitely enjoyable being able to play (easy) great pieces I enjoy.


----------

